# Worthwhile kit??



## CarCrazyDiecast (Jan 11, 2007)

Just picked up this Revell Basic Builder kit (skill level 2) of a Plymouth Prowler with trailer. It was on closeout. 

Is this a pretty decent kit as far as build quality, good fitting parts, etc.?

I liked the idea of including the trailer, the color choice, the parts count and especially the price-only five bills. But if the kit is inferior, it will end up in a garage sale.

Thanks!


----------



## spencer1984 (Nov 3, 2005)

From what I have heard from others, it's a pretty decent kit. The lack of optional parts put off some modelers, but if you want a stock Prowler or are willing to really go all-out on a custom, you should be safe.


----------



## CarCrazyDiecast (Jan 11, 2007)

Thank you, sir.

Appreciate the feedback.

I will probably do some minor changes and some detailing. And I like that trailer a lot!


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

About what you would expect from Revell would be my guess although I've never built that one.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Its worth $5... most of the Prowler kits came out years ago anyway when the car was "new".


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

These days, any kit at $5 is definitely worth having, even if it is for parts and what not. I've seen this kit built up at a few shows an it always looked great. 

Here is one from a show back in the day when the kit was "new", he left the trailer off for this show though:


----------

